#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-23
<develop> hi i m new to cloud computing. I need to parse allot of files to a db2 db. what i need is a grid with where each cpu share then same folder ( NAS) and upload the content to a db2 db for instance. any idea if amazon's ec2 can achieve this?
<flaccid> develop: ec2 is not grid computing. you could do this slightly manually via NFS which may create problems. you could checkout GoGrid.
<develop> thanks
<flaccid> np
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-27
 * flaccid builds karmic for rightscale
